# New York City Research Medication study for Social Anxiety



## SPRI (Apr 20, 2006)

It is often difficult to find the right treatment for Social Anxiety. Clinical trials provide an opportunity to try treatment with medication at no cost to you. Participation in a clinical trial also helps researchers gather information that will benefit other people who suffer from Social Anxiety.

SPRI Clinical Trials is currently running a research medication study sponsored by GSK at our Manhattan location in New York City. The study is for participants of ages 18-65 who suffer from Social Anxiety Disorder. If you participate in the study you will be closely monitored by both a study coordinator and a psychiatrist at regular visits. The duration of the study is approximately 19 weeks, with up to 15 visits to our office.

If you are interested in finding out more about the study and live in the New York City area, please contact Elena Morgenshtern - Study Coordinator at 888-345-7774 or email us at [email protected]


----------

